# Where can I get pheasants?



## LilSiman/Medina (Nov 30, 2010)

This year I thought long and hard about raising pheasants.. It didn't happen. So I'm wandering where I can get affordable birds to train my dog and to hunt. Anywhere near Medina/Wooster where I can find mature birds? Or even juveniles? I can raise them if need be. 


Siman Brothers Outdoors


----------



## half pole (Feb 10, 2014)

Little farther than you mentioned but Elkhorn lake hunt club sells birds. Pheasants, chuckars, quail


----------



## howdog (Oct 15, 2006)

Check out Meyer Hatchery down in Polk. Not to far from you. They won't be adult though. Will likely be a few days old. I've heard they are fun to raise. They have all kinds of game birds. It just depends on if they are hatching any now. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

